# Found white pigeon



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a white pigeon with a leg band can you tell me where I could check numbers on the band to find owner. Letters on the band are NBRC.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

check this site out
http://www.interbug.com/pigeon/lost.html
I hope this helps
also let me thank you for helping out this lost pigeon


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ttaylor1055 said:


> I have a white pigeon with a leg band can you tell me where I could check numbers on the band to find owner. Letters on the band are NBRC.


This is the web site for that band.
Stands for *N*ational *B*irmingham *R*oller *C*lub

http://nbrconline.com/Default.aspx


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## ttaylor1055 (Jan 29, 2009)

West Central Indiana


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Have you had any luck with finding the owner yet?


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow . . . what is with all the lost white pigeons? ttaylor we are in NW Indiana and found one on our front porch 3 weeks ago, no leg bands tho. He/she is now living in our garage till we can finish our little outdoor coop de ville

Good luck with your new friend.

Debbie


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Finding injured or lost banded pigeons*

99.9% of racers and white dove release want thier birds back you need to be carefull about what you say or nobody will try to track the owners,I have drove over 100 miles to pick up my lost bird and have had lost birds shipped back to me AT MY COST.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

jboy1 I could not agree with you more! Yes, there are skunks in all woods. BUT i have personally spent a lot of long distance calls, and driving, going after birds i lost, AND vise versa.Dave.


----------

